# منظومات الحماية من الحريق باستخدام الفوم



## فرقد ش ن ج (17 فبراير 2010)

*منظومات الحماية من الحريق باستخدام الفوم**
**الثابتة والنصف* *ثابتة في الخزانات** 
Fixed or semi-fixed foam fire protection systems for storage tanks *​*

1" - **مقدمة** :
**في السنوات المبكرة لصناعة النفط كانت* *حرائق الخزانات شائعة الحدوث وكانت هذه الحرائق تحدث بعد عاصفة برقية بشكل خاص** . **أدى هذا إلى زيادة البحث والتدقيق وإجراء التحسينات على الأكواد والمراجع الموجودة* *و التي تناقش حرائق الخزانات . وبسبب إنشاء خزانات ذات حجم كبير (إذ أصبحنا نشاهد* *وجود خزانات بقطر يصل حتى 100 متر) فإن الحرائق أصبحت ذات أحجام أكبر** .
**إن* *الطريقة العملية الوحيدة لحماية الخزانات التي تخزن سوائل قابلة للالتهاب من الحريق* *هو استخدام منظومة الفوم الثابتة أو النصف ثابتة. وعندما تصمم هذه المنظومات بشكل* *هندسي وتركب وتصان بالشكل الصحيح فإنها تبقى بالخدمة لسنوات طويلة . يمكن استخدام* *منظومة الفوم لمنع الحريق أو السيطرة على الحريق أو إخماد حريق حاصل في سائل قابل* *للاحتراق أو الالتهاب والمخزن في خزان بشكل مباشر . ولاختيار منظومة الفوم الصحيحة* *لا بد من فهم المنظومات التالية** : 
**أ- المنظومة الثابتة** : A fixed - system 
**وتتألف من محطة مركزية لضخ الفوم مزودة بدارة أنابيب تصل إلى أعلى الخزانات حيث* *يتم تصريف الفوم من خلال أجهزة تصريف ثابتة على منطقة الحريق ومعدات تناسب الفوم* *مركبة بشكل دائم** .
**ب- المنظومة النصف ثابتة** : A semi-fixed system 
**وهي* *منظومة تكون فيها منطقة الخطر مزودة بأدوات ثابتة لتصريف الفوم وموصولة مع أنابيب* *ذات نهايات على مسافة آمنة من منطقة الخطر (عادة تكون نهايات خارج حرم الخزان** ). **يضخ الفوم إلى مكان الحريق بالطرق المناسبة بعد حدوث الحريق عبر أنابيب التصريف إلى* *الخزان** . 
2" – **تعاريف** Definitions 
**هناك ثلاثة نماذج رئيسية للخزانات* *المستخدمة عادة في تخزين السوائل القابلة للاحتراق أو الالتهاب وهي** :
**أ‌- خزان* *ذو سطح مخروطي** 
**ب‌- خزان ذو سطح عائم مفتوح من الأعلى** 
**ج- خزان ذو سطح عائم* *داخلي مغطى بسطح مخروطي** . 
**أ – الخزان ذو السطح المخروطي** A cone - roof storage tank 
**هو خزان ذو جدار عمودي دائري مغطى بسطح ثابت على شكل مخروط ملحوم على جدار* *الخزان . إن الخزانات المصممة حسب ستاندرات** API **تكون فيها درزة لحام السطح مع جدار* *ضعيفة . وذلك حتى ينفصل السطح عن الجدار ويقذف بعيدا" في حال حدوث انفجار داخلي** . **هذا النوع من التصميم يساعد في أن تبقى محتويات الخزان بداخله وأي حريق سيبقى محصور* *على سطح السائل الموجود ضمن الخزان** .

**ب- الخزان ذو السطح العائم المفتوح* *القمة** : An open top floating roof storage tank 
**هو خزان مشابه للخزان ذو السطح* *المخروطي في الإنشاء لكن سطحه غير ثابت حيث أن السطح المصنوع على شكل طوف يعوم على* *سطح السائل القابل للالتهاب مباشرة ويركب ما بين السطح العائم وجدار الخزان مانعة* *على شكل إطار ميكانيكية أو أنبوبية تغطي هذه المانعة الفراغ ما بين السطح العائم* *وجدار الخزان** .
**ج- خزان ذو سطح عائم داخلي مغطى بسطح ثابت** : 
An internal floating roof/covered floating roof storage tank 
**هو خزان ذو سطح مخروطي ثابت* *وسطح داخلي عائم على سطح السائل المخزن ، يمكن معرفة هذا النوع من الخزانات عن طريق* *النفاثات المركبة تحت نقطة اتصال السطح مع الجدار مباشرة " . إذا كان السطح العائم* *الداخلي على شكل حوض مزدوج من الفولاذ أو على شكل طوف فإن منظومة الحماية من الحريق* *يجب أن تصمم بحيث تقوم بإخماد حريق السطح بشكل كامل ( بشكل مشابه للخزانات ذات* *السطح المخروطي** ) . 
- **تعريف السائل القابل للالتهاب** : Identify the flammable liquid 
**هناك تصنيفين رئيسيين للسوائل القابلة للالتهاب أو الاحتراق** :
**أ‌**- **سوائل هيدروكربونية ( لا تنحل بالماء** ) .
**ب‌- محاليل قطبية ( قابلة للانحلال* *بالماء**) .
**تتألف السوائل الهيدروكربونية أساسا" من المشتقات النفطية كالبنزين* *والكيروسين والمازوت والفيول والهبتان والنفط الخام ... هذه المواد لا تنحل بالماء* *أما المحاليل القطبية فتتألف من : الإيثانول – الميثانول – الكيتون – الأسيتون** ..... **هذه المواد تنحل بالماء** . 
**ملاحظة** : MTBE **هو الوحيد الذي ينحل بالماء ببطء** .
**السوائل القابلة للاحتراق والالتهاب حسب** NFPA-11 : **السوائل القابلة للالتهاب* *هي أي سائل ذو درجة وميض أقل من 37.8 مئوية وضغط بخاري مطلق لا يزيد عن 40** Psi ( 276 **كيلو باسكال ) عند درجة حرارة مقدارها 37.8 مئوية** .
**يمكن تقسيم السوائل* *القابلة للالتهاب إلى الفئات التالية** : 
**الصنف** / I : **ويشمل السوائل ذات درجات* *الوميض الأقل من 37.8ْ م ويقسم هذا إلى : 1- الصنف** / IA : **ويمثل السوائل ذات درجات* *الوميض الأقل من 22.8ْ م ودرجات الغليان الأقل من 37.8ْ م** 
2- **الصنف** / IB : **ويمثل السوائل ذات درجات الوميض الأقل من 22.8 ْم ودرجات الغليان الأعلى* *من37.8م**
3- **الصنف** / IC : **ويمثل السوائل ذات درجات الوميض المساوية أو الأعلى من** 22.8** ْ م والأقل من 37.8 ْ م** 
**أما السوائل القابلة للاحتراق فهي تعني أي سائل ذو* *درجة وميض مساوية أو أعلى من 37.8 ْ م ويمكن تقسيم هذه السوائل إلى الأصناف التالية** : 
1- **الصنف** / II : **ويمثل السوائل ذات درجات الوميض المساوية أو الأعلى من 37.8* *ْ م والأقل من 60 ْ م** .
2- **الصنف** / IIA : **ويمثل السوائل ذات درجات الوميض* *المساوية أو الأعلى من 60 ْ م وأقل من 93.3 ْ م** .
3-**الصنف** / IIB : **ويمثل السوائل* *ذات درجات الوميض المساوية أو الأعلى من 93.3 ْ م** . 

**الحماية من الحريق في* *الخزانات** Fire protection of storage tanks
**هناك نوعين مختلفين لفتحات صب الفوم* *مثبتة من قبل مخابر** UL **وهي** :
1- **فتحات لصب الفوم من النموذج** II : **وهي عبارة عن* *أداة ثابتة تصب الفوم على السائل المحترق وهي تغطس جزيئيا" بالفوم وتسبب حركة* *اضطرابية محدودة على السطح المحترق والأمثلة على هذا النموذج ( حجر الفوم وصانعات* *الفوم** ) .
2- **فتحات صب الفوم من النموذج** III : **وهي عبارة عن أدوات ثابتة أو* *متنقلة تصب الفوم على شكل بحيث أنه يسقط مباشرة على سطح سائل المحترق بحيث يسبب* *حركة اضطرابية عامة على السطح . والأمثلة على هذا النوع من المخارج قواذف الفوم* *المركبة على الخراطيم ومدافع الفوم** . 
**هناك طريقتين أساسيتين لمنظومات الحماية* *ضد الحريق تستخدم في الخزانات** :
1- **طريقة الحقن القاعدي تحت سطح السائل .(حقن* *الأساس** )
2- **طريقة الصب من الأعلى باستخدام** 
- **حجر الفوم أو**
- **صانعات* *الفوم أو**
- **مدافع الفوم المتنقلة أو**
- **أبراج الفوم** .
**وفيما يلي شرح لكلا* *الطريقتين** : 
1- **طريقة الحقن القاعدي تحت سطح السائل** : Sub-surface base injection 
**يستخدم صانع الفوم ذو ضغط راجع عالي** (high back pressure foam maker ) **لتشكيل محلول الفوم المطلوب للحقن القاعدي إذ يوضع صانع الفوم هذا خارج الخزان** . **يتم تصريف كتلة الفوم الممدد من خلال هذه المنظومة عبر أنابيب إلى أسفل الخزان** . **يمكن استخدام خط تغذية الخزان لصب الفوم أو قد يكون هناك خط خاص بحقن الفوم . يحقن* *الفوم من خلال فتحة تصريف إلى داخل السائل القابل للالتهاب هذه الفتحة يجب أن تكون* *على ارتفاع فوق مستوى سطح الماء الموجود في أسفل الخزان بـقدم واحد على الأقل وذلك* *لأنه لو تم حقن الفوم في الطبقة المائية فإنه سوف يفقد فاعليته . لكن عندما يحقن* *الفوم في طبقة الوقود فإنه سوف يرتفع نحو الأعلى من خلال الوقود وبشكل غطاء كتيم* *للبخار على سطح السائل** .
1-1: **فوائد هذه الطريقة** 
- **يسبب الفوم الصاعد عبر* *الوقود الموجود في الخزان بتدوير هذا الوقود مما يساعد في تبريد الوقود الموجود عند* *السطح** . 
- **إذا حدث انفجار وحريق وأدى ذلك إلى تضرر سطح الخزان فليس هناك* *احتمالية لحدوث ضرر في المنظومة هذه**. 
- **الفوم المحقون يتوجه نحو سطح الوقود* *بفعالية كبيرة دون أن تؤثر عليه الأمواج الحرارية الناتجة عن الحريق** . 


1-2 : **مساوئ هذه الطريقة**
- **لا يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة في الخزانات* *الحاوية على وقود من نوع محاليل قطبية /لأن المحاليل القطبية تنحل بالماء /. ولا* *على المشتقات التي تتطلب استخدام فوم من نوع** AR-AFFF **لإخماد الحريق فيها** . 
- **غير موصى باستخدام هذه الطريقة في الخزانات ذات السطح العائم أو الخزانات ذات السطح* *الداخلي** . 
- **يجب الانتباه لعدم تجاوز سرعة دخول الفوم الأعظمية** . 
- **لا يمكن* *استخدامها للحماية في السوائل* *الهيدروكربونية من الصنف 1**A .*


----------



## safety113 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا فرقد الغالي


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات
لكن يرجى كتابتها على الوورد ووضعها كملف مرفق
من أجل الاستفادة الأكبر
ولامكانية العالية في الوود للتنسيق


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## medhat56 (17 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## shark h (10 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shark h (10 مارس 2013)

انا عاوز اعرف ازاي اصمم انظمه fire fightingللخزان بترول


----------

